# Attack of the Dartmoor pony



## Alex_B (Mar 4, 2007)

They were all trying to steal my camera gear !


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 4, 2007)

:lmao: Ha Ha Ha!  That's hilarious!


----------



## nabero (Mar 4, 2007)

suess! :sillysmi:  i love the horse yawning (or talking?) in the background!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 4, 2007)

nabero said:


> suess! :sillysmi:  i love the horse yawning (or talking?) in the background!



that gang stole other things as well ... ! even my rainproof and one was biting my boots!

That pony in the background was swearing all the time, cannot repeat it here since this is a family friendly forum ...

BTW, it is real Dartmoor Ponies in their natural surroundings (Dartmoor)


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## brighteyesphotos (Mar 4, 2007)

Funny! Horses are fun to shoot.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 4, 2007)

Good one!


----------



## Alison (Mar 4, 2007)

:lmao: That is GREAT!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 5, 2007)

this image seems to be popular with the girls


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 5, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> this image seems to be popular with the girls


 
Too true! 
That horse - to my mind - is LAUGHING out loud  ... possibly about a dirty joke it just finished to tell the others (about silly two-leggers with funny black bags and things they stick into their faces, which ... whuahahahaha ... makes them even .... funniiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeer!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 6, 2007)

some of them had really bad breath ...


----------



## karissa (Mar 6, 2007)

Bwahahaha... The one baring his teeth is the best....


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 6, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> this image seems to be popular with the girls



Oi what you trying to say?


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 6, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Oi what you trying to say?



Well, I know you did not enter this thread for the ponies.. but for the girls!


----------



## Alex06 (Mar 6, 2007)

That is_ so_ funny! To me it totally looks like the one in back is laughing at the one stealing the bag.:lmao:


----------



## neea (Mar 10, 2007)

They're hilarious!!
How tall are they? It's hard to tell when comparing them to each other.
But I imagine they're about the same size as the pony I plan to own one day. Her back is probably half way up my torso.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 18, 2007)

neea said:


> They're hilarious!!
> How tall are they? It's hard to tell when comparing them to each other.
> But I imagine they're about the same size as the pony I plan to own one day. Her back is probably half way up my torso.



Not sure about your torso ... 

But in terms of order of magnitude you are right ... some are taller though. ...


----------

